# Help - overwhelmed by classical CDs



## andrewlee (May 14, 2013)

Hello everybody.

Can anybody help please? Not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this. I've inherited a load of classical LPs and CDs and not really sure where to start. I don't have a record player, so that's the records out of the equation. I have no idea if any of them are worth anything or whether they go to a charity shop. I've attached a list of the works. Any suggestions?

I'm based in Bath in the UK.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning the LPs, there are some nice ones there. But it is mostly budget labels or re-issues, and none of them are rare. You shouldn´t expect much as regards value. I´d check the Dylan Thomas on the web (eBay etc) to see if it could be worth anything though. Best other bets for a bit of value, provided that they are in very good condition, are probably Katchen/Dohnanyi and Rachmaninov/Fistoulari. In some shops they might go for £3-8, in others for only £1-4. Toscanini in an ALP Beethoven does have some historical value, but they are usually quite inexpensive.

The Concert Hall, Decca Eclipse and Heliodor issues are very common.

But overall I´d rather keep them or give them to somebody who would enjoy them, or a shop I felt sympathy with.

*EDIT*: I checked the Dylan Thomas. It is offered on eBay for around £6-9. Katchen/Dohnanyi is offered for between $10 and $39, Ashkenazy/Fistoulari for between $15 and $50. But there are several copies available there.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As regards the CDs, there´s quite a lot of good stuff there, with many former full-price releases and 20th-century repertoire. They represent a bit more value commercially; here they´d bring at least £1 per unit on average if sold to a good music shop, and the shop would be selling many of them for £5-8 per CD.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Bath has a very fine record store, dunno if they deal in second hand discs. Had I been closer I'd given You an offer!

In general there are dozens of dealers in Second Hand discs and LP's in the UK, You'll have to to a do a web-search to find who is nearest to You!

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, the Bath Compact Discs is a nice store. I bought the Medtner Piano Concerti 2+3/Hyperion there when once cycling in the area on a holiday.


----------



## andrewlee (May 14, 2013)

Thank you very much for this. I'm going to take the plunge and listen to the CDs; my only dilemma is that if I like it, there's nowhere to store it. I just need to find someone who will enjoy the LPs.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Unfortunatrly my music taste is too extreme to appreciate any of the above although they certainly look like your mum has some lovely discernment in taste 

If space is really confined, think about getting a cable suspended glass shelf - nothing cooler than a set of LPs and an LP player suspended from a wallmor hanging in mid air. Once you sell them they will become irreplaceable. Lost family legacy. Sometimes sentimental value never hits until its gone. Is it possible to hold onto it in case you change your mind shortly? A cheap portable vinyl LP player doesnt take a huge amount of space.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

andrewlee said:


> I don't have a record player,


What music fan doesn't own a record player?? The gall, the gall... The pure unmitigated gall.


----------

